# Got a second interview!



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so excited. :boogie Things were going pretty terrible yesterday and then my dad called me while I was at work to tell me I received a call from a restaurant I had applied at about coming in for a second interview! I didn't get home until 9 last night so when I called they told me to just call back in the morning. I did and now I have a second interview at 3 today! AHHHH! I am so scared I could poop myself but I'm so excited to. This is something I really _really _want so I hope it works out for me. This is the change I have been needing. ​


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck! I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck!! That's great! I hope it goes well!


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done and good luck


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

If you do poop yourself, it would make for a good conversational opener, keep in mind


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope that it worked out for you, YesandNo!


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I went to the interview. I was super nervous and thought I did horrible, I tend to over analyze everything, but next day I get a call back for another interview. Apparently the very first "interview" I had wasn't considered an interview lol so technically the next interview will be the second! Anyway, I'm hoping this is good news I'm just worrying myself about what this second interview will consist of !!!!!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Sure it's good news, congrats! You did well enough that they want to see you again. Best wishes on the next interview!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go - yes and no! :lol


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

YesandNo said:


> Well I went to the interview. I was super nervous and thought I did horrible, I tend to over analyze everything, but next day I get a call back for another interview. Apparently the very first "interview" I had wasn't considered an interview lol so technically the next interview will be the second! Anyway, I'm hoping this is good news I'm just worrying myself about what this second interview will consist of !!!!!


A third interview

Just out of curiosity could you tell us a bit about the position. That is really over the top


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Just waitress. The first "interview" wasn't really an interview it was more like an introduction, I went to give my application to the manager and she just asked me some questions. I didn't receive a call and was gonna give up because I was too scared to do a follow up and thought if they wanted me they would call.....they didn't. After 3 weeks I was starting to fall into my slump again, I wasn't getting anywhere with job hunting because truthfully I wasnt trying hard enough, I was starting to lose my confidence and the job I'm at now was causing me A LOT of stress. I didn't want to go back to that place of no return (depression) so I just reminded my self I'm the only one holding me back from being happy. So I got up next day and went to Longhorns and did a follow up. I got a different manager and he told me to leave my name and number and he would have so and so call me. So the manager I talked with the first time called me for an interview, this was a sit down and was about 15 minuets long. I was pretty honest in the interview even admitting that I am a shy person, when we first started talking I was super nervous but once I realized the woman was not out to get me or make a fool of me I relaxed and did pretty descent. I still beat myself up after the interview though, thinking I shouldn't of said this or should of said that. Anyway, I guess I did OK because the next day I received a call for a second interview which is scheduled for Tuesday! I am super nervous, to be honest I want this so bad. I think it would be a huge step for me I'm just trying not to get my hopes up because I dont want to be disappointed.


----------



## prufrock86 (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome! 

It's such a great feeling (and a really great surprise-- at least for me) to find out that you were successful in a situation even though you were super nervous and unsure. See, it's proof that you're not as bad as you think you are on the outside, even if on the inside your SA is raging!

Good for you, good luck on 2nd interview, and even if it doesn't work out, this is a HUGE positive step!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Best wishes for tomorrow, YesandNo, I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm jealous that you are excited for a job. I start a job this Wednesday and I'm freaking out so bad.


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes Prufrock it is definitely a positive step! I really really want this job, but if I dont get it I dont think it will be the end of the world. I think it has made me more confident and I dont think looking for a job (if I have to) will be as stressful on me. And its funny you say that about not being as bad as I think I am because, after the first interview I told a friend at work about it and how I hope I had the job and she said to me "I bet you will get it. If you were being yourself I'm sure you had her laughing." I dont think she realized how much that meant to me. Someone thinks I'm funny! LOL! 

Gilt- Thank you so much!!!

Vash- Well I dont officially have the job so those worries haven't set in just yet. Trust me they will. But I say bring it on. I have been so unhappy at my job for years now, only staying because I was comfortable and to scared to see what else was out there. I make very little money and get very few hours and also I got a new manager and he brought along his he man woman hater friend and my department manager with him and it has caused me so much stress. I can deal with someone not liking me but he flat out discriminates against me and it is obvious to not just me but everyone in the store. I deserve so much better or at the least I deserve to be paid more for putting up with bs! Getting a new job would be such a HUGE step for me so in that sense I am very excited but trust me I'm terrified out of my mind!

Next step... learning how to drive! I go to get my permit renewed next week and I have a someone willing to teach me! Yay!:afr


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

YesandNo said:


> Just waitress. The first "interview" wasn't really an interview it was more like an introduction, I went to give my application to the manager and she just asked me some questions. I didn't receive a call and was gonna give up because I was too scared to do a follow up and thought if they wanted me they would call.....they didn't. After 3 weeks I was starting to fall into my slump again, I wasn't getting anywhere with job hunting because truthfully I wasnt trying hard enough, I was starting to lose my confidence and the job I'm at now was causing me A LOT of stress. I didn't want to go back to that place of no return (depression) so I just reminded my self I'm the only one holding me back from being happy. So I got up next day and went to Longhorns and did a follow up. I got a different manager and he told me to leave my name and number and he would have so and so call me. So the manager I talked with the first time called me for an interview, this was a sit down and was about 15 minuets long. I was pretty honest in the interview even admitting that I am a shy person, when we first started talking I was super nervous but once I realized the woman was not out to get me or make a fool of me I relaxed and did pretty descent. I still beat myself up after the interview though, thinking I shouldn't of said this or should of said that. Anyway, I guess I did OK because the next day I received a call for a second interview which is scheduled for Tuesday! I am super nervous, to be honest I want this so bad. I think it would be a huge step for me I'm just trying not to get my hopes up because I dont want to be disappointed.


I love this story. I love how they didnt call you, you went back, and then they called you.

good things happen when you step outside the box

:yes


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Well everyone I went to the interview and this time it was with the main manager. I was pretty calm during this interview because he was basically asking me the same questions I was asked before. Also I realized when he started interviewing me he had a sheet that had questions and numbers next to it 1-7 when I saw him circle 7s on the first couple questions it made me much more comfortable. He said he would refer back to the waitress manager (the one from the first interviews) and have her contact me. I didn't get a definite answer but I really think I have the job


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

Small update: I waited a week and no one called so I went back up there. I was just going to ask if they had made any decisions and ended up having another interview this time with the General manager. So once again I'm stuck waiting for a call, hopefully this time I will receive it! I think I got it to be honest. I hope I wouldn't go through three rounds of interviews and not get the job! lol.


----------

